# New CRS



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

just picked up some crystal red shrimp off craigslist in NYC, this guy had an awsome tank with hundreds of them in there, 3$ each i picked up 25 for my 20 gallon. They are mostly s/ss grade juvies but thats still an awsome price, if you live in nyc and want some of these shrimp look it up on craigslist. Heres the post Crystal Red Shrimp or CRS for planted fish tank or aquarium


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Post some pictures when you can.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thats a great deal!Love to see pics when you get time.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

what does the S/SS mean?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

M1ster Stanl3y said:


> what does the S/SS mean?


It's part of the grading scale to rate the quality of the shrimp. Techinically the scale goes from C - SSS. But mainly in the hobby it will start at B.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

So which end of the scale is better? If it goes from C-SSS, how does it start at B - that's confusing?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

The "C" grades are the lowest quality out there. They look nearly like a cherry red. They aren't very common to find which is why you won't see much mention of them.

When people sell B grades, you can tell they are CRS in that the white bands are clearly identifiable just not well pronounced.

As the white becomes more prominant, the grade will go up.

SSS/SSS+ is the highest quality of CRS. These guys are nearly all white with special features such as a crown or flower on their heads.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Here are some pics i took the other night/


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

nice shrimp...wish my LFS would stock something 1/4 as nice as them


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

good luck finding them at a LFS, like i said i got these off craigslist, went to a dudes appartment and picked them up. The LFS by my house (aquarium adventures long island) has them but doesnt sell them. Before finding them on craigslist i was going to pick some up off aquabid but this worked out much better and cheaper, very rare to pay 3$ each for these guys.


----------

